# Looking for first receiver!



## Ageclipsegt (Jan 11, 2007)

Want to spend $500 or less.

I'm wondering, with the models that have ethernet network connections, what exactly can one do with that? Would it be possible to stream HD video from a server through a home network? If so, it would need to be gigabit speeds; do any receivers have this? For my price range?

So, I guess, let me know if there are any models in my price range that do have gigabit ethernet and if I'd be able to stream HD video with it.

Otherwise, I'm looking for 7.1. Don't have any apple iPod products, so I don't care for that gimmicky stuff. Must have headphone jack to hook up .mp3 player. Upconvert to 1080p would be cool. 


I've been looking at the Yamaha RX-V671 if I can get it on sale, or Black November on Newegg hehe...

Thoughts?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Don't know about streaming capabilities since I use my Samsung BR player for that. 

If you stick to name brand receivers your should be fine: Denon, Onkyo, Pioneer, Yamaha, Marantz. There are also some good not-so name brands: NAD, Sherwood Newcastle, come to mind. My negative experience with Sony and H-K is stale and they may make some fine products also.

Look for the features you want, the number of connections you need (plus some as you'll likely add componets down the road), and price. I wouldn't worry too much about power output - there's not much difference between 80 wpc and 100 wpc.

If I were in the market today, I'd take a serious look at THIS ONE.

Good hunting.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Mmmmm, Marantz... An excellent pick. I own an Onkyo myself and found it to be an excellent bang for the buck purchase. 7.1 digital audio for about $469 a few years back. I bought it through Crutchfield: Car Stereo, Speakers, Home Theater, LCD TV, Digital Cameras


----------



## Ageclipsegt (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for the tips so far. So I've been doing a bit more research on this and have a few more things to add. 

Due to my current living situation, I think I may only run a 5.1 setup, but I still sort of want a 7.1 receiver in case I want to upgrade (or add 2 speakers) in the future when I have a house. 

I came across something called "bi-amping", which is basically using a 7.1 receiver on a 5.1 speaker setup, but using the unused channels to power the front L and R speakers additionally, giving them twice as much power. This sounds REALLY good to me. So, I guess, I'd like to add if at all possible a receiver that has gigabit ethernet capabilities and bi-amping capabilities...that won't break my bank.

Also, speaking about speakers, does everything have to be bought in a kit, or can you mix and match as you wish? How concerned do I have to be with impedence (8ohm, 4ohm)? Or are they all pretty much standard? I may even start with purchasing a nice 2.1 setup, then adding speakers as I see fit.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Ageclipsegt said:


> Thanks for the tips so far. So I've been doing a bit more research on this and have a few more things to add.
> 
> Due to my current living situation, I think I may only run a 5.1 setup, but I still sort of want a 7.1 receiver in case I want to upgrade (or add 2 speakers) in the future when I have a house.
> 
> ...


Remember, the key is how they sound to you. The only way to tell is a speaker is any good is to hear it.


----------



## Ageclipsegt (Jan 11, 2007)

So I had my eye on a *Yamaha RX-V671* but it was a little more than I wanted to pay for a mid-range system, so I figured I'd sit on it and see what kind of Black Friday/November deals roll out this month.

Wouldn't you know, Newegg sends me a promo code for $210 off this receiver! Needless to say, I bought it. $340 (down from $550), so I'm really excited to receive it on Thursday! For the time being, I'm going to hook up some old bookshelf stereo speakers until I decide on a system I want.

On to speakers:

Can someone help me decipher what the rating means for each channel?

_Rated Output Power (1kHz, 1ch driven): 125W (8ohms, 0.9% THD)

Rated Output Power (1kHz, 2ch driven): 105W (8ohms, 0.9% THD)

Rated Output Power (20Hz-20kHz, 2ch driven): 90W (8ohms, 0.09% THD)_

What should I garner out of this? I don't plan to amp my speakers at all, so I shouldn't have a need for speakers that can handle more than 150RMS or so right?

Also, what brands are good in the home theatre industry? I really only know car audio, totally new to home theatre. I've been liking the reviews and prices for Polk Audio, perhaps I should lean toward this brand?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Ageclipsegt said:


> So I had my eye on a *Yamaha RX-V671* but it was a little more than I wanted to pay for a mid-range system, so I figured I'd sit on it and see what kind of Black Friday/November deals roll out this month.
> 
> Wouldn't you know, Newegg sends me a promo code for $210 off this receiver! Needless to say, I bought it. $340 (down from $550), so I'm really excited to receive it on Thursday! For the time being, I'm going to hook up some old bookshelf stereo speakers until I decide on a system I want.
> 
> ...


----------

